# Butler, NJ - Looking for USED Western truckside mount #67981-2



## TonyTal (Oct 29, 2018)

I am putting a set-up together for my 01 Chevy 2500HD and looking for anything available used from mount to harness to controller.
Appreciated - Tony


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the mount.

What is the plow that you are going to be running for the harness and controller?


----------



## TonyTal (Oct 29, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have the mount.
> 
> What is the plow that you are going to be running for the harness and controller?


It's the Ultramount and I am confirming 2 or 3 plug


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

TonyTal said:


> It's the Ultramount and I am confirming 2 or 3 plug


Confirm if it is a 2 plugger if it is a relay or fleet flex while you are at it also.


----------



## TonyTal (Oct 29, 2018)

Ok, in the mean time how much are you looking to get for the mount and what condition is it in.
Thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 20171122_100017.jpg


$300


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## 216440plowguy (Feb 20, 2019)

TonyTal said:


> It's the Ultramount and I am confirming 2 or 3 plug


Yes ulra mount 2 plug 4 pin controler


----------



## 216440plowguy (Feb 20, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have the mount.
> 
> What is the plow that you are going to be running for the harness and controller?


ultra mount 2 plug 4 pin controller


----------



## 216440plowguy (Feb 20, 2019)

my mistake..... its a 2 plug 6 pin controller


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Relay wiring... don't think I have any of those left.


----------

